# Introducing Irreverent....



## Irreverent (Oct 10, 2008)

Well....this is a first for me.  Something that's always been below the surface, felt but not seen.  More like a totem than a fursona, Irreverent is me, and I am him.

Here goes, before the glass of dark rum courage wears off...

*Name:* Irreverent, Irre (pronounced â€œErieâ€) for short
*Age:* 41
*Sex:* Male
*Species: *Canadian River Otter, with some Castor Canadensis on my motherâ€™s side
*Height:* 1.79m, (5â€™10â€)
*Weight:* 75kg, (165lbs)
*Appearance:* Still fit and trim, but itâ€™s a constant challenge as the years add up.
- _Hair and fur_: Close cropped sandy and dark brown fur with sandy brown colored chest and grey highlights.  Silver whiskers around the muzzle and ears from age.  Laugh lines everywhere!
- _Markings_: Black concentric rings on the tip of tail and ankles and wrists
- _Eye color_: Green
- _Other features_: Aviator sunglasses with green lenses or Oakley shooting glasses with yellow tinted lenses. Casio Expedition or Breitling E6B pilots watch on the left wrist.  Often seen wearing a small silver ring in left ear.
*Behavior and Personality:* A youthful 40-something, Irre is growing older but is refusing to grow up.  Irre is a study in contrasts.  Slightly pessimistic in outlook, he prefers to always be pleasantly surprised by what life throws at him.  Able to see the humor, (even if its black humor) in every situation. Pensive occasionally, passionate always, heâ€™s aloof with strangers, extroverted and gregarious with his close family and friends.  Loves to fly but is afraid of heights. Longs for calm but misses the excitement of action.  Fiercely patriotic, dependable and loyal, he stands behind his country and his friends, no matter what they say or do.
*Skills: * Complete mastery of highly complex, scalable and robust communications network infrastructure.  Amateur cryptographer, speaks English and French (badly, would starve in downtown Montreal).  Amateur pilot, target shooter. 
*Weaknesses:* A perpetual gadget freak and early adopter of new technologies.   Heâ€™s a technical perfectionist, with little artistic flair.  He finds spelling mistakes in IETF RFCs.  He canâ€™t code HTLM worth a damn, but tries anyway. Dances like no one is watching, but is often asked to stop dancing. 
*Likes: *Shiny metal objects, airplanes, full-bore target rifles, vintage late bottled Ports and aged Rums.  Enjoys a good cigar, its one of his few vices.
*Dislikes: *Those that think the world owes them somethingâ€¦TANSTAAFL! Dishonesty and agitprop are not his style.
*History:* Born in the Halton region of Southern Ontario, by the big lake of the same name.
*Clothing/Personal Style:* Prefers comfort over style with an easy going, casual look.  Irreâ€™s wardrobe is a mix of 5.11 Tactical, LL Bean and Ripzone wear.  Polo shirts or subdued T-shirts, (often with a gun makerâ€™s logo them.) are the norm. Silver jewelry, ankle chains and various piercings come and go to fit the mood or occasion.  Most often found wearing tan or olive three quarter cargo pants, Polo shirt and a tan 5.11 tactical vest (itâ€™s not a fishing vest! *&^%$! )
*Picture: *need to commission some artwork!  (Nylak, are you listening?)
*Goal:* World awareness and peace through complete communications connectivity.
*Profession:* Director of Operations, for a major Canadian Telco
*Personal quote:* â€œWhat would Jimmy Buffet do?â€
*Theme song:* â€œThis Corrosionâ€ â€“ Sisters of Mercy
*Favorite bands:* The Cramps, Sisters of Mercy, NIN, Junkhouse, Headstones, Collective Soul andâ€¦..Jimmy Buffet (really, the worlds only Goth Parrot-head!)
*Birthdate:* 1967/06/26
*Star sign:* Born under Cancer, but the Pleiades are calling me homeâ€¦Irre hears the seven sisters.
*Favorite food:* Curried Roti and iced Malta, or sushi and Udon noodles
*Favorite drink: *â€œDark and Stormyâ€™sâ€ (bring one pitcher every 30 minutes until my tail falls off!)
*Favorite beers:* Innes & Gunnâ€™s Oak aged Ale, Becks and cold Maudite
*Favorite cigar:* Arturo Fuente Maduro Curly-heads
*Favorite location:* On the range, or on the water
*Favorite weather:* Tropical, 28degC, 34degC with the humidex	
*Favorite color:* All shades of green, Cadpat
*Favorite Authors:* Robert Heinlein, Orson Scott Card.
*Least liked food:* Mushrooms
*Least liked drink:* Grapefruit
*Least liked location:* Socialist workersâ€™ paradises
*Least liked weather:* Winter Storms that ravage the Canadian Shield
*Least liked person:* Agitprop spin doctors, salesmen, cheats and lawyers
*Friends:* Few, but very close ties to a large extended family
*Relations:* Frank and Gordon
*Enemies:* None
*Significant other:* long term relationship with a non-furry human whoâ€™s uncomfortable with the genre.  Two beautiful kits, but the marriage is stale, almost on life support.
*Orientation:* Fiscally Conservative, socially Libertarian and comfortable in my own pelt.
*Sexual Orientation:* Curious Top.

Whew....what a mouthful.  Thanks for reading.

Irre.


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 12, 2008)

I like this character! SIM is a great choice  You need someone to draw him?


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 12, 2008)

The man has good taste in food. I takes you for dinner?


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 13, 2008)

coffinberry said:


> I like this character!



Thanks!



sashadistan said:


> The man has good taste in food. I takes you for dinner?



If you're ever this side of "the pond,' the first shout is on me!

Thanks for the feedback gang!


----------



## Telnac (Oct 13, 2008)

Dude, if you think your marriage might be on life support, get some counseling soon.  I've recently gone through a divorce and I wouldn't wish that even someone as evil as Adolf Hitler would have to go through one.  Do whatever it takes, but keep your family together.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 14, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Dude, if you think your marriage might be on life support, get some counseling soon.




I hear ya. Already there, but so far, its just me.  Working on it as best I can.


----------



## Blondi (Oct 20, 2008)

Thumbs up! I like this fursona! :3


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Blondi!


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 10, 2008)

Relaunched with cool new avatar by Warmock!


----------



## Takun (Mar 5, 2010)

Haha I smiled reading this Irreverent.  :3


----------

